# So. Cal *FREE* to buy and sell Swap & Ride Flying A Studio 09.12.10



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 17, 2010)

Sunday September 12th 2010 8:00 a.m.

50's and earlier free vintage bicycle swap and ride. *Amercian Only*
On The Balboa Peninsula Right Down The Street From The Old Pedal Pusher Bike Shop AT THE HISTORIC 100 YEAR OLD FLYING A STUDIO -the original 1930s Balboa Bike Shop

Address: 605 East Balboa Blvd., Newport Beach, CA, 92661


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 31, 2010)

Bumping to the top cuz it's almost here!


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 1, 2010)

whos going?


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 1, 2010)

Me...........


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 2, 2010)

And me what about you Dope54?


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2010)

Man! It figures I have a broken leg when this event pops up! I'm in norcal but i've been wanting to go for awhile ever since I saw photos. What's up with that stretched out motobike in the window I saw in someones pix? It's really Kool!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2010)

That's too bad sorry to hear about your leg there will be more! LOL That stretched cruiser was a custom one off bicycle designed after a Henderson motorcycle. The bike was sold locally and is still riden. 

Adding a link compliments of Dave...From a previous Swap. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157604914692812/show/


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah i think i'll take the Monark. i been to one before. didnt really know anyone.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 7, 2010)

The more you come out the better. We're mostly one big disfunctional social group. Got a pic of your bike? I'll introduce myself...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2010)

I am bringing some bikes out to sell -- Hoping to bring the following -- 1936 Men's Silverking -- 1938 Elgin Twinbar -- 1939 Ladies Roadmaster -- 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom -- 1952 Schwinn Black Panther -- 1959 Schwinn Green Phantom -- 1939 Ladies Roadmaster -- Original prewar postwar rims - white wall & black wall tires -- misc frames & parts --


----------



## jwm (Sep 10, 2010)

Mary and I will be there. We're bringing out the B6, and the '56 Starlet, and we're looking forward to cruising the Newport/ Balboa bike path. Hoping to find a seat post clamp for my 'new' 1980 Heavy Duti, too.

JWM


----------



## Joe V (Sep 13, 2010)

I showed up late Saturday morning and was glad to see it was still going on. There were some incredible bikes there, it was very cool. I ended up purchasing an elgin reflector I thought I'd never find. This new hobby is sucking me in.


----------



## Joe V (Sep 13, 2010)

...............


----------



## TheSaint (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone post pics of the DAW's latest Flying A Studio Swap Meet/Show??
And maybe give a detailed account of the swag???

Could not make this year.

regards,
thesaint


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 14, 2010)

Sarmis check the general discussion forum there are pictures posted there


----------



## Capt Nemo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Did I ever meet you?*

Hi Mark,

 I am new to the CABE and have been browsing around and came across this thread.

I worked for a very short time at The Pedal Pusher for Gertrude and her Son.  Went to school at Horace Ensign and NHHS.

Now live in Florida and got back into the bike thing.

I actually have been dragging around a 1941 Ace I bought from her 34 years ago when I was 15yo.

Anyway, just wondering if we crossed paths.

Just dragged the Ace out of the shed and pumped up the tires for a spin.  Put the photos in my album.

The pictures in *your* album are unreal.  *What treasure!*


----------

